# Trout slam - NC style



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

From a couple of weeks ago in the western NC mountains near Cullowhee.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report.
Love the bamboo fly rod!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Thanks for the report.
> Love the bamboo fly rod!



Thanks, I caught about half the fish on that 4wt bamboo rod and half on my traditional 4wt, and the guy that makes the bamboo said to send him fish pictures caught on it. We had a good couple of days wading that river catching mostly stocked fish in a catch and release section.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice going....Headed to Bryson City in June/July and can't wait to get back on the water up there...I missed our annual trip last year!!!!


----------

